# Corsair children's bike by ??



## clickaustin (Sep 24, 2012)

I have a small bike from the mid-60s with 'Corsair' decal on each side.  The bike has solid rubber tires and many components similar other Radio Flyer bikes.  I will post pictures soon.  

I want to know the manufacturer.

TIA 
Jack


----------



## jeep girl (Sep 24, 2012)

Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 25, 2012)

Does it resemble this one?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/olorak/6968390354/

Don't know the maker, unfortunately.

Dave


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 1, 2012)

Here's another one on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Cor...469?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a7a4e3f0d

Seeing that existing plastic emblem on the head of this one makes me think the Corsair possibly was made by MTD.

Dave


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 1, 2012)

I think Corsair was one of the Westfield brands.... (Columbia)


----------

